# New Interior Ideas For ya



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

Check this mod out and tell me what you think. I pulled the parts from another sentra, and kept mine just incase i need to pop em on later for a trade in or something, but the process was prettys simple , i did mess up once and had to buy the parts a second time but it was a learning experience and the second time was a breeze it only took one night. but if you like ill tell you all how to do it . 

my plan is to get black carpet, and do the plastic around the vents, and maybe the armrests on the doors. i wish i could just pull the fabric off the doors but i think i can find some silver pleather to cover or take the place of the fabric. i dont know if you have any sugestions my ears are open. but please come back and leave a opinion. everyone at work seems to like it, some are trying it on some cavilers. Thanks guys.

UPDATE 
Now the trim arround the vents are painted, so everything matches. its the hardest part cause i had to hand paint it on but with a good 6 dollar brush you can paint anything. tell me what you think it looks classy to me.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

uhh, U just sprayed some interior peices right? Pretty common mod. From the looks of it you did a good job tho. Did u take a trip to the junkyard to get extra pairs of what you painted?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd stay away from the carpet on the vents.It's not something I'd normally do,but it doesn't look bad(like white does).The vinyl on the doors is vacuum formed onto presswood or plastic panels( not sure).Removing it will only serve to ruin the panel in my opinion.Try it out on a scrap panel first to see if it will work.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm having my interior trim sprayed at the body shop that is painting my car. It will be color matched, with a flex agent added.

Pics in a few weeks


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

thanks guys , but im not carpeting the air vents, i want black carpet on the floor to match the interior, and then i want to paint the plastic around the vents but its not removeable so ill have to brush it on , i want it to match the plastic arround the gages. thanks for the opinions and ill think twice about the fabric panaling , i might just get the pannels and try to do it that way, i did all this for about 30 bucks its a nice mod i think. Thanks guys.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

oh and yes i did get the parts from a junk yard, i have the originals here untouched so i can pop em in , i think ill just do the armrest inserts that have the window and door lock controls. i dont know. ill take picks if i do.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there is a company that advertises in SCC (has a dude with YELLOW hair) that makes custom colored carpets for cars. They are supposed to be direct replacement too. Just take out the seats, remove the lower interior panels, and replace the old carpet. I painted my interior silver too (you can check out my webpage below if you want to see mine). Mine came out pretty good, but I'm planning on stripping the paint off, sanding them down and redoing them professionally. The silver metallic spray paints that you buy in the store is crap and it comes out too flat. I'm going to get a glossy silver metallic put on.

Word of advice, the area around the AC vents is one piece with the dash. I wouldn't paint that area unless you plan on painting the entire dash. Only paint the seperable panels.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, Auto Custom Carpets makes carpet for just about anything,but I would keep the carpet black.The company doesn't make the best quality stuff(I've done 2 cars with it) but they are the leaders in the indutsry.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I'm having my interior trim sprayed at the body shop that is painting my car. It will be color matched, with a flex agent added.
> 
> Pics in a few weeks  *


Interior trim would that be like every peice of plastic in the car? Like the dash etc? Are they gonna sand everything done for you too, before they paint it? 

Hey 1997 GA16DE, Im with you on the professional paint thing. I painted some peices with the anonized blue you can get at discount or pepboys. after having it for a while. The pecies almost seem out of place. Now, I want to paint the whole dang intertior. I'll probably do it my self, in a few months, after I do some other things to my interior. My dad has a spray gun, Air tools, and compressor. Should be one heck of a project.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

What is color is that?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

im gonna replace the interior with upholstory velor the cloth places i hope


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

my paint was a nissan exterior paint, for the body so it dosent come off like the fake chrome paint , my pics arent that great so im going to repost them, all the peices that 1997 ga16de did on his i was thinking of doing and i did the ones on the floor , i never heard of anyone doing this, i guess we all think alike around here.
thanks for the coments guys.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

UPDATE,

Ive now added new pics that show everything in the day light . much beter, plus now ive done the plastic arround the Vents so Everyone go take a look. I think bmw but see what you think.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

97GA16DE,
You should paint the whole center console not just the shifter plate. THat way the whole thing looks uniform. Its only 6 screws to get it out. (Or tell the prof. company that you are going to go to). Well, thats what I think.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

silversentra, now how did you get in that vent area? looks pretty nice. did you mask it off or brush it on, or what?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *Interior trim would that be like every peice of plastic in the car? Like the dash etc? Are they gonna sand everything done for you too, before they paint it? *



They are doing all the little trim stuff, not the entire dash, I have other plans for that....


----------

